# Please help! Pleco has a white eye all of a sudden!



## nolaguy

I saw him around the tank last night, and he looked fine. Did not see him this morning, and when I got home from work I noticed him right away. His right eye is completely WHITE! This is my first experience with any symtoms, so I'm not sure what to try first. Also, I don't want whatever it is to spread to my other fish... 5 black skirt tetras, 3 red blue tetras, 5 rosy red minnows, koi, and a goldfish. ANY SUGGESTIONS???

Thanks!


----------



## nolaguy

OK, after the family went to bed, I went into action...

Water test results:
pH: 7.4
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 120 (I don't have an accurate, but it was somewhere between the colors of 80 and 160 on the API Master Test Kit)

I immediately changed 15 gallons of water (this is my 55g tank) as well as replaced the carbon insert in the AquaClear 110. How long should I wait before checking the Nitrate again?

Jay


----------



## Zook

I'd check it right away,anything over 30 ppm is not good...


----------



## jrman83

This problem could have been just from poor water quality. How often are you doing water changes?

If you can isolate the fish you can treat with Maracyn and believe Maracyn-oxy will do the same. You should be able to pick that up at Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## Niki7

I'm new to plecos having just gotten my first. But I noticed that he was going crazy on the algae that was growing on a spikey plastic plant I had. I got worried that he would "poke an eye out" because he was really "worrying" it and it was pretty sharp. So I tossed it out because I have a few softer plants already. I don't know if it's possible for a pleco to get a hurt eye that way but maybe that could be a problem? Sure hope he gets better for you soon.


----------



## nolaguy

I have been doing 20% water changes once a week. But, I guess with the koi and goldie, the waste is probably much higher. I don't have a tank to isolate him in, unless you think I could do it in a small 1.5g betta tank that's not in use. I just don't have a filter or anything for it.

I am looking to get rid of the koi since I'm not reopening my pond, and hopefully that will help reduce the waste.


----------



## jrman83

I think you should increase to 50% a week. Nitrates should be kept at 40 or below. Easy to loose track of, done it myself. You could look at the instructions for Maracyn to see if they have instructions for a dip and then use the 1.5gal. Depending on his size, he "could" be okay to stay in there if you are doing daily water changes. Tough to say.


----------

